# arrow above berger hole



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I doubt that the "sweet spot" is that far up. Give info on bow, make, cams and whatever.

I take it fletching contact was with the rest? If so the rest was not timed correctly or bow is out of time.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

not sure on all the specs. it's an archery pro make.not sure of model,i'm guessing it's around 33 ata,7" bh,it's a solocam.the contact was with the rest,i'm pretty sure it's falling as fast as it can,i have it so the rest comes up when the bow is almost all the way rolled over.if you need definite specs i can try to get them asap.thanks again.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds to me like the rest is coming up too late in the draw and letting the rest fall too quickly on the shot . The arrow rest should be at full height by when you have a 1 1/2 left to go on the draw. If it is coming up too late then on the shot it is dropping too quickly and the arrow hasnt reached enough speed and the front of the arrow is dropping with the rest and that is quite often what causes a lot of the fletching clearance problems.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I've set a lot of drop-aways up that liked the arrow being high in the berger hole to get them tuned. Years ago Muzzy recommended setting there Zero Effects up with the arrow being in the top half to directly above the berger hole. It's not the end of the world. I'd rather have it lower if possible, if not, worse things have happened and it will probably work fine.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I have also seen bows refuse to tune without having the arrow as much as half the width of the shaft high or low from the center of the Berger hole. But to have one where the arrow is clear off the Berger hole . . . . . . sounds like something is amiss here.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the insight guys i really appreciate it.maybe he will bring it over and let me play with it some more.


----------

